# Ontario Meet #7



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

hmmm...June is already shaping up to be a pretty crazy month for me... The only weekend I'll be free is the last weekend (26th/27th I think?!)

Anyway, so I might not be able to make this one...hopefully others will chime in!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

No offense, but I won't be attending any more big meets until Molson gets neutered... it's way too stressful for him around your dogs and I don't want anymore close calls - 2 is enough.

Have fun though!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

esSJay said:


> No offense, but I won't be attending any more big meets until Molson gets neutered... it's way too stressful for him around your dogs and I don't want anymore close calls - 2 is enough.
> 
> Have fun though!


Take Molson , I,ll sit out for this one. I wanted to start meet because I told around 5 people now about meets from this site.

There was no close call at last meet Logan was leashed and muzzled, Molson came over and tried to start fight and bit Logans right paw.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

esSJay said:


> No offense, but I won't be attending any more big meets until Molson gets neutered... it's way too stressful for him around your dogs and I don't want anymore close calls - 2 is enough.
> 
> Have fun though!


Sounds like you have had your hands full Steph! And I so know what you mean.
When we are out for a walk (Timber has 2 buds, Duncan and Blossom, both goldens, neutered and spayed, that walk with us) anytime we come across another dog, we let the other dog meet these 3 one at a time - they can be pretty intimidating together 
We'd let the other dog meet Duncan and Blossom with no problem....then he would come meet Timber.
Timber would stand there, big goofy look on his face and tail wagging a mile a minute because you know, everyone wants to be his friend :doh:
Then 9 times out of 10, the other dog would bristle and growl and I'd be pulling Timber away. Some of these dogs Timber has known since he was a puppy!
It was such a relief to have him neutered!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Take Molson , I,ll sit out for this one. I wanted to start meet because I told around 5 people now about meets from this site.


We aren't around much in June or July, so I'm happy to sit this one out.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Just curious if anyone is meeting this month or next? Hudson will have his final shots next week, and I would love to bring him out to an Ontario meet soon. He will be 14 weeks this Thursday...and LOVES playing with other dogs. Let me know if there will be a meet soon


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

The summer is looking pretty busy for us too, although if there is a meet up I would try to attend. I would love to meet Hudson!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe we could try for August??


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

how about coming to Illinois in 8 weeks?  haha


----------

